# Soon to be released, Cooler Master N200



## PedroC1999

Looks quite nice for someone with a small rig, with a case to match it, but can It fit quad 480 rads????


----------



## Pr0xy

I'm surprised someone just now posted a thread about this sexy case. I've been eyeing it for a while now. I think I want...


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.techpowerup.com/183692/cooler-master-announces-n200-n400-and-n600-cases.html


----------



## WR6133

That plastic stripe ruins it to my eyes shame because other than that I really like it.


----------



## Pr0xy

I actually like the plastic strip, without it, the case would look too plain imo. Only thing I don't like is the bright white Cooler Master logo they like to put on all of their cases >.>


----------



## Nurburgring

Although I was put off by the mesh front at first, considering its compact size and features on supporting SSDs, I think I might consider this instead of Corsair 350D. Here's the size difference:

http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/36938-Corsair-350D-vs-Cooler-Master-N200-1-

Its considerably cheaper too!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Although briefly touched on earlier this year at CES, Cooler Master is putting out their new N series cases. The N200 (34L) is the mATX case in the line up and it looks interesting. I could do without that vertical stripe of plastic on the front panel but, everything else appears solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (images courtesy of techpowerup)
> 
> It kind of reminds me of a Fractal Design Core 1000 (26L) upgraded with cable routing and a bottom mounted PSU. Or a "downgraded" Corsair 350D (46.5L) with 1 less expansion slot with different water cooling mount locations. It looks like it is set to occupy a price point in between the two at $49.99.
> 
> Although its meant for water cooling, the various 120mm fan mounts look like it will be fine under air cooling too. I'm still waiting for the Silverstone SG10 to get released but this case is giving me seconds thoughts. That price really cinches it for me. Is having 10L smaller space worth the $100-ish of the SG10?


Wow, Sexy mATX Case!


----------



## SiberianGhost

That case looks good for modding


----------



## Nurburgring

Anyone have an ETA on when they will be available?
Can't wait to order it to replace my Corsair 200R


----------



## Sunreeper

Reminds me of my level 10 gt for some reason


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Reminds me of my level 10 gt for some reason


HA! HA! HA! HA!


----------



## ghostrider85

screams GAMER to me, no like. my first case was haf-x, then haf 922, then arc mini, then sg08. i'm never coming back.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Reminds me of my level 10 gt for some reason


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> HA! HA! HA! HA!


Upon looking at it again I think its the plastic strip at the front its reminiscent of the level 10 gt


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Upon looking at it again I think its the plastic strip at the front its reminiscent of the level 10 gt


LOL, Dude, relax!







I said HA! HA! HA! HA!, that mean you are right about N200 has some feature from level 10 gt's front panel.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> LOL, Dude, relax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said HA! HA! HA! HA!, that mean you are right about N200 has some feature from level 10 gt's front panel.


I never was unrelaxed I just pointed out what I realized made me think of the level 10 gt


----------



## twoofswords

Well that was fast...

Now on Newegg.


----------



## Yosarian

Another ugly black box in my opinion. However, for the price I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Pr0xy

I do hope that HDD cage is removeable, kinda looks like it's welded down.


----------



## Nurburgring

The HDD cage is removable by screws on the bottom & inside the case.
Ordered mine already!
I was considering Silverstone mATX alternatives but the window & price sealed the deal for me lol


----------



## PCBuilder94

When will the N400 be here?


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nurburgring*
> 
> The HDD cage is removable by screws on the bottom & inside the case.
> Ordered mine already!
> I was considering Silverstone mATX alternatives but the window & price sealed the deal for me lol


Thanks. Yea I was actually going to either do a mini ITX (Bitfenix Prodigy) or mATX (Corsair 350D) Haswell build, but this case will be the home to my new components







...unless something nicer comes out by the time Haswell is released XD


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> When will the N400 be here?


N200 is available now, and the N400 will be available in June. The N series we designed from small to big to support our Seidon 240m size radiators. The whole series will support front or side mounted radiator locations of at least 240mm. Feel free to pick my brain on these N series elegant chassis.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> N200 is available now, and the N400 will be available in June. The N series we designed from small to big to support our Seidon 240m size radiators. The whole series will support front or side mounted radiator locations of at least 240mm. Feel free to pick my brain on these N series elegant chassis.


See I'm getting a Seidon for my RIVG build. I like to use all space available and dislike open space... What ine would be best for me?


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Feel free to pick my brain on these N series elegant chassis.


I know the N200 advanced is going to have x2 USB3.0 ports but if you buy a non-advanced N200 is there a way to upgrade to a 2nd USB3.0 port later on?


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> See I'm getting a Seidon for my RIVG build. I like to use all space available and dislike open space... What ine would be best for me?


If you have an MATX motherboard and a modular PSU like the Silent Pro Hybrid, I'd recommend the N200. Its a design that seperates the men from the boys because cable management has to be thought out in advance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> I know the N200 advanced is going to have x2 USB3.0 ports but if you buy a non-advanced N200 is there a way to upgrade to a 2nd USB3.0 port later on?


USA will only carry the N200 with USB 2.0 x 2 and USB 3.0 x 1. We conducted research and found our customers wouldn't pay more for extra USB 3.0 ports so to keep the chassis affordable for everyone we decided that 3 USB ports would make everyone happy rather than USB 3.0 x 2. The front bezel is totally different for the basic to advanced version, so sorry you can't upgrade yet..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Any availability info outside the US?
I'm in Argentina...Currently rocking a CM 690 II and I love it, but the N200 would fit my MVG nicely


----------



## Nurburgring

When is the Windowed Version (NSE-200-KWN1) going to be available in retail, such as Newegg?
They only have the KKN1 (No window) panel version available for sale.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I never was unrelaxed I just pointed out what I realized made me think of the level 10 gt


Alright.. But N200 looks very beautiful!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nurburgring*
> 
> The HDD cage is removable by screws on the bottom & inside the case.
> Ordered mine already!
> I was considering Silverstone mATX alternatives but the window & price sealed the deal for me lol


Yeah, Thank for Corsair kept me away from 350D case! Because 350D isn't a real M-ATX mini case, lack of four slots, and is actual revised from somewhere between 200R and 300R case mid-tower category. 350D case is YUCK!

Right now, I'm torn between this N200 or sliverstone mATX [SG09/10]...

I am looking forward your build eventually.


----------



## Nurburgring

I'll definitely post up the build when it arrives. However, I'm waiting for the windowed version to be available since that's the main deal-sealer for me.

I was also considering alternatives, like the Silverstone mATX (SG09/SG10/TJ08-E) as they are incredibly attractive option for mATX with good quality. However, I decided on the N200 for these reasons:

1. Price is much higher (49.99 vs 99.99) than the N200
2. No windowed version available (it would be awesome to have one for TJ08-E!)
3. Some little features (I can't seem to remember them ATM)


----------



## Nurburgring

Seriously, no update on the availability of N200 windowed version?


----------



## jassilamba

The N200 is really fun to work with. The weight and the size of the case are perfect, and the build quality is good.

I know I need to get a better power supply but this pic is to just show how things look in the case.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> The N200 is really fun to work with. The weight and the size of the case are perfect, and the build quality is good.
> 
> I know I need to get a better power supply but this pic is to just show how things look in the case.


B.bbbbb.bbb.b..b.Beautiful!!!!









edit: You should try push pull on that h220, HTL was/were able to put two fans inside the front cover. So it would be fans>case>rad>fans>drive cage


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> B.bbbbb.bbb.b..b.Beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: You should try push pull on that h220, HTL was/were able to put two fans inside the front cover. So it would be fans>case>rad>fans>drive cage


I plan on modding the case in the next coming week or so. I had the chance to review the case and had a H220 laying around. Wanted to show that there is a lot of space in this case for your basic AIO coolers. But yes I would add a push pull and prolly a thicker RAD as well.

Here is my reivew:

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/page/articles.html/_/reviews/cooler-master-n200-matx-case-review-r33


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice review!

Love that case man...I wish I could get one, but not for the time being, they aren't available locally.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice review!
> 
> Love that case man...I wish I could get one, but not for the time being, they aren't available locally.


Thanks man. My best part was the cable management on this case. I have worked on a switch 810 but cable management on this was more fun as the case size is perfect for your typical PSU cable length. Only grip no CPU power cable cut out


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Thanks man. My best part was the cable management on this case. I have worked on a switch 810 but cable management on this was more fun as the case size is perfect for your typical PSU cable length. Only grip no CPU power cable cut out


Should be easy enough to cut yourself, I hope.

OT: This is by far my favorite MATX case right now. It's really well designed and wastes NO space







Hopefully in the future (probably post haswell maybe even after that, when I finally move to a new build it's going to be either this SG05 or E120A-if they make a new better version-


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Should be easy enough to cut yourself, I hope.
> 
> OT: This is by far my favorite MATX case right now. It's really well designed and wastes NO space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully in the future (probably post haswell maybe even after that, when I finally move to a new build it's going to be either this SG05 or E120A-if they make a new better version-


With a decent dremel it should not take more than 10 mins. With that said, if you read the review and look at the first pic that I poster the CPU power cable is present and was routed by tucking it very close to the motherboard corners. If someone likes to mod or would like to try it for the first time, this case is perfect for that. Put a couple handles on the top, cut your window or buy the window version (or the panel), and you have a perfect LAN pc ready that you can pick up and move easily.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nurburgring*
> 
> Seriously, no update on the availability of N200 windowed version?


Call Cooler Master office in your location and ask them to order the windowed side panel for you.


----------



## twoofswords

I just pulled all the guts of my old NZXT Vulcan build and put it into my new Cooler Master N200. I dont plan on running water cooling so it is going to be up to the NH-C14 with TY-147's and the 2 stock Cooler Master fans for cooling duty.



I did a quick run of IBT at maximum setting and was 1-2° hotter than the old case. Not bad considering I had an additional 200mm side intake and 2 more 120mm exhausts fans with my old setup.

I am very amazed at what went in to this case for the $49.99 price point. I have to agree with jassilamba and say that this case has well designed cable management.

I removed the bottom 3.5 drive mounts and mounted the front intake fan on the outside of the case frame but inside of the plastic/mesh facade. This makes the case interior even more tidy.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled all the guts of my old NZXT Vulcan build and put it into my new Cooler Master N200. I dont plan on running water cooling so it is going to be up to the NH-C14 with TY-147's and the 2 stock Cooler Master fans for cooling duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *I did a quick run of IBT at maximum setting and was 1-2° hotter than the old case. Not bad considering I had an additional 200mm side intake and 2 more 120mm exhausts fans with my old setup.
> 
> I am very amazed at what went in to this case for the $49.99 price point. I have to agree with jassilamba and say that this case has well designed cable management.
> 
> I removed the bottom 3.5 drive mounts and mounted the front intake fan on the outside of the case frame but inside of the plastic/mesh facade. This makes the case interior even more tidy.*










Super Sexy Case!







well-built!


----------



## Nurburgring

After much thought and trying to locate the Silencio 352 (Basically silent version of N200, much better looking infront IMO) and the windowed side panel, I just decided to go with Silverstone SG09 for even more compact size & portability. Wish it was at the same price point though!

Cooler Master really did incredible job in mATX market with just $50 case. If they were to make a similar configuration as Silverstone SG09 (highly compact size with great airflow/cooling), at lower price point compromising materials (same material as N200 is just fine) it will be *BEST mATX for the money*







There's considerable amount of people following SG09/SG10 cases and Cooler Master will really have an impact on that.


----------



## twoofswords

The last bit of cable management before I put the side panels back on and leave my set up alone (That is until I catch a good deal on a video card).

Between the N200 and my Elite 120, I have been very happy with the Cooler Master cases I have bought so far.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> 
> 
> The last bit of cable management before I put the side panels back on and leave my set up alone (That is until I catch a good deal on a video card).
> 
> Between the N200 and my Elite 120, I have been very happy with the Cooler Master cases I have bought so far.


I wish they had things in retail stores here :/ But then again, there is only one "online" shop I'm aware of that sells pc parts here >.> (and it's pretty expensive and limited)


----------



## m_jones_




----------



## Wumbologist

When is the version with the window going to be available in the UK?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nurburgring*
> 
> Seriously, no update on the availability of N200 windowed version?
> 
> 
> 
> Call Cooler Master office in your location and ask them to order the windowed side panel for you.
Click to expand...

So there isn't a windowed version? I would have to buy the N200 and then buy the windowed side panel?


----------



## Elyminator

Hey can someone that owns this case give me a quick measurement? I just need to know exactly how much space there is from the top of the psu to the very top of the case... I have a pretty radical mod I'm mapping out


----------



## oswald3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Hey can someone that owns this case give me a quick measurement? I just need to know exactly how much space there is from the top of the psu to the very top of the case... I have a pretty radical mod I'm mapping out


Hi, I got the case today and the measurment is 267mm which is about 10,51 inches. That's from the top of the psu to the top of the case on the very side - in the "middle" of the top panel you have a 120mm fan mount which is slightly lowered (you can see in the pictures that it is, what do you call that, pressed?) so basically you're looking at 26,2mm which is about 10,31 inches.


----------



## Elyminator

Thanks! When I get home I'm gonna do a bit of measuring and see if my plans will work

edit. I lost the battle of millimeters... without modding the bottom panel my plan wont work... I was going to put a full atx board and 2 240mm rads in this little sucker but one of the rads had to fit between the top of the psu and the top of the case. unfortunately i noticed in a video that the psu sits on some pretty tall stand offs on the bottom which eats up to much of my space meaning i'd have to shave off the stand offs and move the psu opening... a bit too much work i think... might as well build a scratch case at that point


----------



## CaptainZombie

I picked this case up today at Microcenter to check out and it is not bad at all, but a PITA to build in. Even worse is the cable management in the back panel has no help at all from the side panel being knocked out. I have to commend Cooler Master for doing a great job with this case and I can't wait to see what they do with the next version of this case. There are just several nitpicks that I have, such as the ultra cheap HDD cage, I had an issue lining up my motherboard. I have my H60 set to push/pull, but had to do some crazy stuff to also get my second fan on the top.

If I can provide some feedback to CM, this case would be so much better if it had another 2-3 inches in height and possibly 1-2 more inches in width. This would be a huge deal for the back panel. I had to literally use both of my feet on the bottom and both hands on top of the panel to get it to slide on. Not what I would call ideal.

I think I might go back to my 350D since that little bit of extra space makes a huge difference. This was my build in the N200, just wish it had a little bit better cable management.


----------



## Lil-Diabo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> The N200 is really fun to work with. The weight and the size of the case are perfect, and the build quality is good.
> 
> I know I need to get a better power supply but this pic is to just show how things look in the case.


I'm very curious to know how you have the H220 screwed in
I've been trying to put mine in and only 2 of the holes line up

Surprisingly roomy without the HDD bays, I'm very tempted to run push pull with a shroud!
Taken some pics and will try get some kinda build log together


----------



## twoofswords

Three months and a graphics card update later...




Spoiler: Other views








Even the plastic stripe down the front of the mesh has grown on me.


----------



## void

Some nice builds in this little case.


----------



## Dyaems

not mine, but i find it nice...


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lil-Diabo*
> 
> I'm very curious to know how you have the H220 screwed in
> I've been trying to put mine in and only 2 of the holes line up
> 
> Surprisingly roomy without the HDD bays, I'm very tempted to run push pull with a shroud!
> Taken some pics and will try get some kinda build log together


Honestly that is all you need, the fans and rad are not that heavy. Also if you want you can drill some new holes.


----------



## xStark

this is my friend's 1st build, i like the way it fits the H100i infront without having to sacrific the HDD cage unlike the 350D


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> this is my friend's 1st build, i like the way it fits the H100i infront without having to sacrific the HDD cage unlike the 350D


Very nice build. BTW, how are the temps with the rad dumping the heat into the case?


----------



## CM MR HAF

This looks great. When we made the N200 we wanted to have the smallest size chassis to support all the latest hardware.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> This looks great. When we made the N200 we wanted to have the smallest size chassis to support all the latest hardware.


This case should be able to fit the Eisberg 240l?


----------



## Lil-Diabo

Currently stress testing my machine
Quite impressed with this little case.
Keeps everything relatively cool.
Max temp one core reaches is 70 degrees
Will attach a screenshot in another post. But after 1 hour of Linpack, furmark and fluidmark. I'm quite impressed.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xStark*
> 
> this is my friend's 1st build, i like the way it fits the H100i infront without having to sacrific the HDD cage unlike the 350D


----------



## Pulsonics

Just finished a build with this case as well. Couldn't be more pleased with a mATX. Holds 34C at idle, max seen was 55C but haven't run Prime or anything.


----------



## CM MR HAF

It looks great, N200 users have any suggestions on improving the N series?


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> This case should be able to fit the Eisberg 240l?


No, unfortunately not.


----------



## Blanktac

Cooler master n200? or Bitfenix prodigy?


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> It looks great, N200 users have any suggestions on improving the N series?


Instead of being a 4 expansion slot case that only allows for 1st and 3rd slot crossfire/sli, make a 5 expansion slot mATX case to also allow for 1st and 4th slot crossfire/sli.

Also, having a .6mm - 1.2 cm additional space behind the motherboard tray would help make cable routing a bit easier.


----------



## MastaSan

Hi guys !

It's possible somebody could measure me the width of the case with its swellings please ?
Having one a desk pc a little bit narrow, I would want to be sure before buying it









Thank you


----------



## tdrloux

More pics please!


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsonics*
> 
> Just finished a build with this case as well. Couldn't be more pleased with a mATX. Holds 34C at idle, max seen was 55C but haven't run Prime or anything.


how did you fixed the HDD in the bottom of the case?

Is it fixed by screws?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> It looks great, N200 users have any suggestions on improving the N series?


more space for cable management in the back.

Would be nice to use a 240mm radiator on the top by removing the 5.25 drive cage.


----------



## Pulsonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> how did you fixed the HDD in the bottom of the case?
> 
> Is it fixed by screws?


Yeah 2 of the holes from the hard drive cage line up with the HDD. See here:
http://i.imgur.com/gka0mi3.jpg


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsonics*
> 
> Yeah 2 of the holes from the hard drive cage line up with the HDD. See here:
> http://i.imgur.com/gka0mi3.jpg


I received mine yesterday. Nice case, but could have more space for cable management.

I tried to organize it, maybe i could do better with a modular psu.


I am going to make a cover to the psu and bottom of the case, just to cover the psu cables and bottom HDD's.
I saw those 2 holes to screw the hdd in the bottom, maybe I will make more 2 holes to be sure the hdd is secure.

Sorry about the image quality and english.


----------



## Pulsonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> I saw those 2 holes to screw the hdd in the bottom, maybe I will make more 2 holes to be sure the hdd is secure.


I wouldn't bother. Your build looks solid. Can't wait for more pics


----------



## tdrloux

i took more pics.

specs:
i5 2500
msi h77ma-g43
2x4gb 1333mhz
sapphire 7770
2tb 7200rpm
ocz vertex 4 128gb
corsair cx 500
cooler master n200




now i am looking for someone that work with acrylic in my city Joinville - Brazil


----------



## Pulsonics

Built another office PC with this case. I love it more and more with every build.


----------



## Dirkonis

Edit, horrible phone pics. just moved and I cannot find the cam. Two 3.5 drives, 1 ssd. Hate the cable management job I did but ehh does not mess with temps. Although the only thing overclocked is my GPU anyway.


----------



## Pulsonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> It looks great, N200 users have any suggestions on improving the N series?


It would be nice to have a couple cutouts on the motherboard tray at the top of the case. I run my CPU power cables between the motherboard and the tray but if there were cutouts, I could just run the cables behind the tray. Also, a windowed version. The beveled side panel made it hard to cut a nice sized window.


----------



## Dirkonis

I initially purchased it because I saw the windowed version which I guess was just for promotional purposes. As for improving, little more wire management space and more space for 3.5 drives. Other than that it is pretty nice, I am going to full atx so my N200 is going into a build for my kid brother.


----------



## Pulsonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> I initially purchased it because I saw the windowed version which I guess was just for promotional purposes. As for improving, little more wire management space and more space for 3.5 drives. Other than that it is pretty nice, I am going to full atx so my N200 is going into a build for my kid brother.


You have just described the n300


----------



## Dirkonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsonics*
> 
> You have just described the n300


And in doing so, I have discovered the N300 via your reply,







Just checked it out, not bad. Shows how much I looked into the case huh.


----------



## AJS13

With your guys help, I brought myself one of these.Thought I'd chuck something up here for others considering this as their next case. It's pretty hard to find decent pictures of these cases nice and tidy.

Pretty happy with the space that's available and the cable routing is great, even if I do wish there was a little more room behind the motherboard. I did go out of my way to plan the cabling as best as I could, even to the extent of buying that V700 PSU, so I didn't have so many cables floating around.
Great that you can remove the HDD cage, as with a radiator in the front, I feel that it would hinder flow, especially to the graphics cards.

I feel that you can put quite a lot in this case, lots of room and well thought out layout made for what I think is a nice tidy build.


----------



## Dirkonis

Using this case to build a new rig for my kid brother. The kid loves gold for some odd reason, not so much the metal but the color. So I did a little something for him and here it is. Looks pretty amazing if I say so myself, gonna throw some red LED CM fans in it as well.

Don't mind the horribly drawn on table, it is my workbench and was given to me by my kid brother who also loves to randomly draw on stuff he shouldn't lol.









Thread is old but ehh figured I would show what can be done to it with a little paint.


----------



## jerson22

my N200


----------



## Samuez

I'm loving this case for its mATX, size, and looks but the 3.5" space is lacking. I've plan on putting my file server on it with 4-5 3.5" and 2 2.5" (regular hdd for OS and OS backup).

I'm curious to know but I know the the HDD rack is removable...but is it possible to install an different HDD rack on it instead?

If it's possible to install a different HDD rack, which one would work? I probably need a HDD rack with 4-5 3.5" hdd on it.


----------



## AJS13

I think the 3.5" bay can hold 3 drives. I haven't looked at mine directly since I put it all together, but I did use my 5.25" bay at the top for my 3.5" HDD as to keep from having to use the HDD dock itself. So that would be 4 3.5" HDD and then the two 2.5" drives can go on the back mounting points specifically designed for 2.5" HDD.


----------



## Samuez

I would imagine it's doable with 5.25" transform into a 3.5 since I know the case come with 3 3.5" and 1x 5.25. It's just expandability would be tough if I get a 5th 3.5", etc. As for the 2.5", aren't they design sololy for SSD? I wouldn't imagine that a bare surface of a HDD touching the case is a good thing.

I'll go over it and check out what is possible.


----------



## AJS13

I think the whole SSD thing would just be a marketing thing, and using a 2.5" HDD would be fine (They would have access to airflow if that even mattered). The back option for mounting 2.5" drives is probably the best as they would have a rubber mount (so no touching of the case if you are concerned, not that I think it really matters, mainly just a noise thing) instead of just being clipped in like the 2.5" holder on top of the 3.5" HDD cage.


----------



## rattlehead2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pulsonics*
> 
> Just finished a build with this case as well. Couldn't be more pleased with a mATX. Holds 34C at idle, max seen was 55C but haven't run Prime or anything.


Hey, are your front fans placed as exhaust? I'm confused looking at the fans


----------



## rattlehead2112

Guys,
http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/xtraflo/xtraflo-120.html
Do we get the same fans x2 included in the case?


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rattlehead2112*
> 
> Guys,
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/xtraflo/xtraflo-120.html
> Do we get the same fans x2 included in the case?


Nope, definitely not XtraFlo 120's. The ones that came with my N200 were of the 3 pin variety.


----------



## Artikbot

Looks like those Lenovo cases from ten million years ago... Which I casually loved


----------



## AJS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rattlehead2112*
> 
> Hey, are your front fans placed as exhaust? I'm confused looking at the fans


They will be set to exhaust. The coloured ring on the Corsair Airflow Series fans is the side that draws air though the fan, so the 'intake' side. Check out my photo above that one you posted and you will see the same fans, but flipped. I run mine as intake on my radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> Nope, definitely not XtraFlo 120's. The ones that came with my N200 were of the 3 pin variety.


I think when you google the part number on the back of the fans, they come up as CM xtraflo 120's. Definitely not PWM though.


----------



## DarkSideConvert

I've been building my own PCs for years, but last year in a Windows 8 hate fueled rage I went out and bought a Mac, and all was well with the world for a while.....untill I got bored with not being able to tinker and upgrade, and not having decent graphics performance. On top of that OSX Mavericks is "meh...is that all...." and Windows 8.1 is a big improvement.

So, for my first post here I thought I'd post my WIP build here. It's not an n200, but the Silencio 352 is basically the same case with a new front and a bit of sound dampening thrown in.

The basic philosophy behind the build was something smallish (hey, I had a Mac Mini, and this is WAY bigger than that!) but still keep my options open as much as possible when it comes to doing some over clocking, or adding another GPU in SLI, or more RAM etc. And keep the cost reasonable. I also want to keep it as quiet at idle as I can, but don't mind if the fans crank up a bit under load. Used for gaming (although I'm not really into FPS at the moment, more Path of Exile, and Starcraft kind of stuff) running a few VMs now and then, photo editing, and general web surfing etc.







SInce those photos I have removed the lower hard drive cage and screwed the drive to the bottom of the case with some rubber grommets to dampen any vibrations. (The 2TB seagate is by far the loudest thing in the PC at the moment.) I turned it 180 degrees so that the connectors are at the back enabling me to run everything off 1 SATA power cable and remove the other one. But now I need to tidy the cables that were tucked behind the drive cage.

Next I want to upgrade the stock cooling, and maybe get a mild overclock going. Some of the other photos in this thread have inspired me to want to install a Seidon 240M with Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans, and AF120 Quiet Edition fans in the back and top positions. I think the red rims would work for my build. (It's kind of dumb, I don't have a window, and never look inside the case, so why does it matter what it looks like? But it does!) Anyone with this kind of setup I'd be interested in hearing how well it works for you. Or maybe more conventional air cooling?

I may have to find a quieter alternative to the hard drive too....either get a quieter drive, or put this one in my server and store all my data there.


----------



## AJS13

Nice build dude. The thermal armour makes it all blend in nicely with the rest of the case. A Seidon would look nice in there with it.

With my rig, my 1TB WD Blue is pretty loud. Each time something loads off it, I wonder what the hell has just happened.

Definitely get the SP120 High Performance PWM fans instead of the quiets. You could just turn them down in FAN Xpert if you don't need the extra cooling, allowing head room if you OC or even SLI.
With my SLI (Which I don't have anymore), I found that I needed to pump in the air though the radiator to keep enough flow going, you may find that the quiet ones won't put enough in.
My CPU seems to sit at about 24c idle and get up to about 35c when playing BF4. It's only a i5 2500 with the multiplier turned up to whatever (maybe x41) it can go up to on the non-k model. Bit overkill in my rig, but meh.

The N200 needs more window.


----------



## SangeetKhatri

I built a build with this case using and AMD APU for like $360. This is my first build and it was really easy with this case. It is a nice little case with good cable management (considering its price, even my build with non modular PSU looks clean). I got the advanced version with two USB 3.0 ports for $55 which is a very good deal since prices here are generally higher.

I custom painted the ends of the 24 pin, USB header, HD Audio and the whole SATA cable with a black permanent marker. I hate all those Yellow/Blue cables. The permanent market is a little brownish, but it is still better than the bright Yellow colour that cables come with.

Anyways, here are the pics :

 

More pics and info of the build can be found at http://pcpartpicker.com/b/MtX in complete detail about everything in this build.

The case is very good for a new builder, it definitely takes my recommendation.


----------



## chris966

Hey guys, just joined this thread, a few weeks ago i changed case from a Fractal Core 1K purely and simply because the N200 accommodates a 240mm rad right out of the box... I also like the strip running down the front, it looks rather ugly on internet photos but once you have it infront of your eyes it will grow on you so quickly. Here are some photos


----------



## Lutfij

chris966 - Nice setup! Might I ask where you got the windowed version?


----------



## DarkSideConvert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris966*
> 
> Hey guys, just joined this thread, a few weeks ago i changed case from a Fractal Core 1K purely and simply because the N200 accommodates a 240mm rad right out of the box... I also like the strip running down the front, it looks rather ugly on internet photos but once you have it infront of your eyes it will grow on you so quickly. Here are some photos


Nice build. I wish I could find a windowed side panel for mine, but nobody in little old New Zealand seems to have them.

I've made a few changes to my build. I swapped the stock cooler for a CM 212 Evo, and replaced the 250Gb 840 Evo and 2TB Seagate with a Crucial M500 960GB. The 250GB SSD has gone into my wife's PC, and the 2TB is now in my server, which I have archived a lot of my older files to. With those changes it is now near enough to silent for me







My wife's PC is now a whole lot faster and quieter too. Why don't all computers come with SSDs these days?


----------



## ShortySmalls

mesh looks stupid imho


----------



## chris966

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/pc-tower-case/cooler-master-n200-window-black-pc-mid-tower/21690335-a.html £36 on here its a really good delivery service, the product comes from france on a fast courier with tracking details. Got to me in 3 days, very happy.


----------



## Lutfij

Here I thought I'd be able to get it in the US....oh well, I'll try and see if I can get it shipped to my location. Thanks for the link!


----------



## chris966

No problem!







If you sign up to their site and order it, you get the first order free







, atleast that happened when i joined around a month ago


----------



## Lutfij

Thanks for the info, I'll take a look at it and see if I can get them to ship it across the pond







Planning on modding the case, with a paint job or something?


----------



## chris966

No problem


----------



## Papas

This is a really nice looking case.


----------



## chris966

Quote:


> Nice build. I wish I could find a windowed side panel for mine, but nobody in little old New Zealand seems to have them.


I bought my windowed panel with the case.


----------



## chris966

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris966*
> 
> Hey guys, just joined this thread, a few weeks ago i changed case from a Fractal Core 1K purely and simply because the N200 accommodates a 240mm rad right out of the box... I also like the strip running down the front, it looks rather ugly on internet photos but once you have it infront of your eyes it will grow on you so quickly.


New update coming soon as i am replacing my Maximus VI Gene with an Asus Z87 Pro Channel series board as i like the sound of the 4 way optimization auto overclocking. Will also be running open testbench style for a while until i get a new case that supports ATX motherboards.


----------



## legendarytomuk

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but can someone tell me what those metal plates pictured in some of the cases protecting the PSU and hiding it's cables are called? I've got this case, but with a non-modular PSU, and the cables are a bit of a mess. Having something like that to hide them would be a god send.


----------



## Thumper77

Here's some pics of my build with this, it's still a WIP but cash flow got tight. I do alot of traveling and I wanted to bring my gaming machine with me but carting around a HAF922 loaded with WC'n stuff at 60lbs wasn't an option, and laptops are too narrow focused and can't be upgraded to keep up with current tech.

This started out as the base model without a window but I wanted a complete full window so I made this one. Can't beat an $8 16x14 x .220 peice of acrylic from Lowe's. I got the handles from there as well. A few hours with the dremel and a bench jig and here it is. I attached it with rivits for a more industrial look and it turned out quite nicely. The thicker acrylic also offers a bit more counter balance for the weight of the screen and when I get my lighting the edges will glow quite nicely too. I plan on adding a 240 rad in the future and also redoing the front panel although not sure how yet. I want something with acrylic and edge lighting the front of the fans. The problem is the fans are offset behind that plastic strip by about 6mm so I would have to move that or work around it.... or redo the entire plate. The screen I made detachable for transport and it just hangs on the side of the case with a detachable Vesa Tv mount.

The corsair rep asked about improvements to this. A few things I noticed as I was pouring through this case and building a complete accurate sketchup model, which I now have uploaded, the front header panel is open on the inside but if you are mounting the fans to the front of the case the easiest way to route the cables through the case is through the same holes as the headers. I had to cut a notch in the side of the plastic header spacer to do this. Not a big issue and easily worked over but it could have already been incorportated. Also a change in the case feet mounting would be nice instead of having the plastic push ins with those beveled punchouts in the bottom of the case perhaps just a flat hole, then changing the case feet would be a little easier. If we swaped out the factory with bolt on feet we wouldn't need to add washers/spacers to keep them from walking loose. A third change could be to slide the front plastic strip all the way to the right. This wouldn't interupt asthetics as much and make it easier for some modders to cut the honeycomb mesh out of the front bezel and work in more attractive acrylic mods around the fans. This could also improve sales as alot of people don't like wasted space and the single 10mm mesh strip on the right of the case is, for lack of a better phraze, meaningless and wastes what could be useful space on the left side. This would also open the option to mount 140mm fans to the front bezel and not just 120's.

All in all this case has alot of potential and is serving me very well and thus far I'm extremely happy with how it turned out. Yes cable management is tricky and I find I have to lay the case on it's side and half lay on the back panel to slide it closed and the back looks as neat as the front. It is very doable with careful routing though.

To the poster that asked about the PSU cover plates, I personally didn't know they existed and I intend to make my own now, but from most of the pics I've seen I think they may have come in the actual window version or the advanced version.

Also for those that are mounting their 3.5" drives in the bottom of the case look on newegg for a 5.25 slim dvd hdd bracket. Thats what I have installed in mine. Nice dual use out of that 5.25 bay, I'll eventually upgrade to and SSD for my OS when money opens back up.


----------



## Lutfij

Would you have a link to your build(log) and some more details on your specs. It looks like a very interesting idea and the execution is far better than what was expected


----------



## Thumper77

Yea, here's a link to my build log. I had really done one on this until now. I've got alot more pics in there now. Hopefully more will find how much potential this case has for it's price.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494778/build-log-cooler-master-n200-mini-tower-portable-pc


----------



## Maikhelz

For Share my CoolerMaster N200 case


----------



## Inthernet

I'm very late into the game but I built a PC using the N200 in November last year. These are the boxed parts that I have used.


This was straight after the build, before I found out innovative ways to cable manage. The mess is all cleared now.


There are three significant things to note from me.

1. First of all, it is theoretically impossible to use a Hyper 212X due to its height and still have a side fan. By orientating the 212X upwards and using a pull configuration, I have managed to defy CM's specifications and include a side fan.

2. Secondly, due to my motherboard's generious CPU power socket placement, I have managed to install a Scythe Glidestream 120mm x 25mm fan on the top of the case last night. This replaces the XtraFlo Slim 15mm thick fan. The case specifies a 15mm thickness fan on the top slot but I'm lucky enough to have the space for a 25mm.

3. Thirdly, *Coolermaster does not give you XtraFlo fans as stated on their webpage.* The provided fans have a current rating of 0.16A which is almost identical to the Super Fan 120 SU2. The blade shape and arrangement also resembles a Super Fan rather than an XtraFlo. This is very dissapointing and dishonest of Coolermaster as the Super Fan pushes nowhere near as much air as the genuine XtraFlo 120 that I use as a side fan which has a 0.34A current rating.

Last minor thing, it is possible to squeeze in plenty of cables behind the motherboard but it is extremely tight. I have a hard time closing that panel every time and dread opening it every time.

Other than that, it's a smart, little case with clever features. It provides plenty of opportunities for high airflow cooling at a low price point. I especially like the SSD slot right underneath the floppy drive slot. I originally wanted a Fractal Define Mini but the N200 does its job quite well.

P.S. The XtraFlo 120 makes a coarse noise at speed. The Scythe Glidestream moves the same amount of air more quietly.
P.P.S. The Blademaster that came with the Hyper 212X was an unlucky dud. Only ever did 1200rpm max (instead of 2000) and started making sounds after 4 months. A spare Super Fan 120 SU2 from the N200 currently keeps my i7-4770K below 65c @ 3.5ghz, Turbo Disabled at 30c ambient.


----------



## nidzamputra

Built rig for my lovely son using this casing...


----------



## Lutfij

Here are some pics of a system I rebuilt within the N200 for a friend:


















Specs:
ECS Elitegroup H67H2-M motherboard
Intel i3-2100
Mushkin 996991 @1.5v
1x Seagate 250GB HDD
1x Samsung HD204UI
Thermaltake Technology Inc Toughpower 600W PSU
Transnet mid-tower ATX chassis
The system is paired with a 46" Philips TV and Philips HTS5540 unit

What do you guys think? I was going to upload the images a year ago but was busy with the family.

_If the mods would like me to remove the images and replace them with non watermarked versions, I can oblige. I used these images used on my FB page since they were sorted prior. I can also provide an album/build log album if the folks around the forums want to see more._

Cheers!


----------

